# EOS R firmware



## jschoonj (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm sorry if this has been mentioned before, but I didn't see a title that indicated this question so here I go.

Does anyone know if the EOS R has DSLR or Powershot based firmware like the M series camera?
I'm just wondering since I plan on buying the new M5 Mark II when it comes out. Maybe the firmware base of the R can give us any indication as to what Canon is planning convergence wise on these two lines.

Cheers,

J.S.


----------



## jschoonj (Oct 16, 2018)

Nvm, I just found out the M50 has DSLR based firmware again.
Looks like Canon is moving away from Powershot for the M series.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2018)

It seems to me to be more like a DSLR than a Powershot. Certainly the menu system is like a DSLR, and the menu in general feels like a DSLR


----------

